# Has anyone signed up for Creative Cloud for personal use?



## RGF (Apr 4, 2013)

Adobe is pushing Creative Cloud and I wonder if it is worth the $30/month.

A PS upgrade is $200 and a LR upgrade is $100. Cycle > year, so the annual cost is $200-250. Creative cloud is $360 / year. Plus price will probably go up after a year.

Is there some other advantage to Creative Cloud that I am missing?


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe some of the advantages are that you get "exclusive" updated features other than the typical "bug" fixes. The added features are available to the cloud members immediately, where the people who own the software would have to wait for the new version to be released, then purchase the upgrade. I also believe you can log in and use your programs on a secondary computer.

I also read somewhere you won't be able to skip a release in the future then buy the next one at a discounted upgrade price. I used to buy every-other CS update. Not sure what I'll do in the future, but as I am a professional designer, it's a write-off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

You get more than Photoshop or Lightroom, but if you don't use the other stuff, its not worth it. For those who do not want to lay out $2,000 or more on the complete suite, its like buying it on credit but not being stuck with a old version. For large companies, it may or may not be a benefit. Computing folks like to manage and test upgrades before deploying them, and only do it every few years, so it might not be going over well with the larger companies.


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with what's been said. I subscribe personally, but I also use dreamweaver for a bunch of websites, illustrator for graphics (a lot of which I use for work presentations), and I like to play with new toys, so I'm teaching myself after effects. I doubt I'd feel I was getting my money's worth if I only used PS and LR.


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 4, 2013)

Isn't the net effect that you are basically renting usage time on the software? What I mean is this--if you spend 2 years in it at a cost of $720 and then decide you have all the features you need and don't want any more upgrade, you have exactly nothing if you close your subscription, right? As opposed to spending that money on an actual software license that you can use indefinitely?

I've been mildly tempted, but it's the being locked in forever or you've got nothing (if indeed that's the case) that is the biggest turnoff to me.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 5, 2013)

very expensive if you are not a pro.... chances are you just don't need the updates and upgrades....


----------



## fotoray (Apr 5, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Isn't the net effect that you are basically renting usage time on the software? What I mean is this--if you spend 2 years in it at a cost of $720 and then decide you have all the features you need and don't want any more upgrade, you have exactly nothing if you close your subscription, right? As opposed to spending that money on an actual software license that you can use indefinitely?
> 
> I've been mildly tempted, but it's the being locked in forever or you've got nothing (if indeed that's the case) that is the biggest turnoff to me.



My thoughts exactly. It's like leasing a car. When the lease is up you have to renew, otherwise you walk.

Creative Cloud might be a good deal for someone who can always write off the cost. They could also write off a purchase, but may need to depreciate the cost over some time period. Just not obvious that the convenience and possible benefits of getting the latest capabilities as soon as they are available justifies the ongoing cost. 

Not sure Adobe would wait to market new capabilities. Could be they would like a group of steady users who could help them debug beta versions of their software, but you shouldn't have to pay for that.


----------



## STEMI_RN (Apr 11, 2013)

I see it as putting your software on a payment plan. I use it for Photoshop ($625), Lightroom ($123), Encore/Premiere ($800), Audition ($350), Acrobat ($400). Total RETAIL Cost - $2298. Divide by $30/month = 76 months. Granted there is lots there I wouldn't pay that kind of money for (Premiere and Audition) but since I've got it, I use it. I am only a hobbyist, but to me it's easier to justify the $20 a month (for photoshop cloud alone) than the $800 flat. Especially since I can say in 2 months - "Holy crap! What have I gotten myself into with this gargantuan piece of software that is Adobe Photoshop!?!?! I'll never be able to figure this out. I guess I'm out $40 after using it for 2 months." Better than being out $600 for software I never use.

In the interest of full disclosure, I'm married to a teacher, so we get the education discount and pay only $20 a month for the full subscription with no contract. I don't think I'd pay $50/month for the full cloud, but I would pay $20/month for photoshop. For anyone else who would like to take advantage of the same deal. Enroll in one class at your local community college for $40 and you too can take advantage of this amazing offer!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 12, 2013)

I wanted to sign-up but it is not available in my country of residence.


----------

